
Ask HN: Any good ressources to learn Angular? - Raed667
I&#x27;m an intermediate JavaScript developer and I&#x27;m looking for good resources to start learning Angular.
======
TIJ
While there are many good places to start, I would recommend you start with
creating Heroes application on the official doc. Believe me, there is no other
detailed explanation for an application.
Link([https://angular.io/docs/ts/latest/tutorial/](https://angular.io/docs/ts/latest/tutorial/))

After you have completed that. I would recommend you checking out some open
source applications out there. 1\. AngularSpree(E-Commerce application)
[https://github.com/aviabird/angularspree](https://github.com/aviabird/angularspree)
2\. Yatrum(Travel application)
[https://github.com/aviabird/yatrum](https://github.com/aviabird/yatrum) 3\.
Echoes(Music player) [https://github.com/orizens/echoes-
ng2](https://github.com/orizens/echoes-ng2)

------
BjoernKW
Aside from the resources already mentioned the articles by thoughtram are very
good. They explore a wide range of Angular 2 topics. They admittedly can be a
bit verbose at times but they do a great job at explaining relevant concepts
to beginners:

[https://blog.thoughtram.io/categories/angular-2/](https://blog.thoughtram.io/categories/angular-2/)

[https://blog.thoughtram.io/exploring-
angular-2/](https://blog.thoughtram.io/exploring-angular-2/)

------
romanovcode
When someone new starts to work at our team (We use NG2) we give them this
screencast to watch. [https://www.ng-book.com/2/](https://www.ng-book.com/2/)

I think it's pretty good and up-to-date.

------
chauhankiran
I like and currently taking Angular Coursera course[0].

[0]. [https://www.coursera.org/learn/single-page-web-apps-with-
ang...](https://www.coursera.org/learn/single-page-web-apps-with-angularjs)

------
mjhea0
Auth >> [http://mherman.org/blog/2017/01/05/token-based-
authenticatio...](http://mherman.org/blog/2017/01/05/token-based-
authentication-with-angular)

------
yulaow
Try the courses on [https://egghead.io](https://egghead.io)

They are a good and fast start

------
merb
[https://vuejs.org/](https://vuejs.org/)

~~~
jazoom
Haha. That was my thought but I didn't want to start a battle of opinions.

~~~
merb
well i wanted to troll. But I'm done with technology from google. I can't
change my whole codebase every 6 months. Stability might not be cool, but
however. Investing time in angular is just not worth it. there might be
success stories with it, however I've didn't seen a major
site/framework/whatever that could've used angular 100%. Well I think vmware
used angular 2 for their html5 ui, too which I don't know if they also call
into other stuff.

